
Convert and host dynamic website as static - nartax
I have a personal old website thats comprised of Geeklog and Gallery (php). I want to be able to offer the same contents at the same address but with static files. I&#x27;ve looked into a few tools like ArchiveBox but they don&#x27;t seem to fit.
======
ktpsns
Any website crawler should do it, for instance wget. However, I don't know any
tool which tries to preserve URLs.

